# SimpleShot BB bands.



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

heya all, just ordered some of the BB bands for some indoor shooting and accuracy building. has anyone shot them yet?.....if not i suppose i will do a review, but the idea of em seems neat.

cheers

Ryan


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

BB shooting rocks! I've not tried the Simple Shot bands as yet though.


----------



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

what do you normally use?

any shooting is fun


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Office bands most usually 117B (bought some from the US - can't find locally) Shoot very well.

Its a nice setup as can shoot indoors without the fear of breaking anything.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

SS BB bands are phenomenal, saying from experience.


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

The black bb bands from simple shot are great. I can get 240+fps out of them and bb's


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I've shot them quit a bit. Great band for BBs. I also like 1632 tubes anchored for BBs.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Heck yeah, Falco!

Give us a review and shooting vid!

We are waiting with bated breath!

I am really curious about their pouch.


----------



## ltaylor3 (Jul 7, 2014)

Shooting BBs is fun, indoors or out. I shoot at 10 meters into my catch box. My setup is Theraband gold 1/2 inch or 5/8 inch by 81/2 inches in length. Pouch at about the same size 5/8 by 21/4 inch. Shoot true and have fun.


----------



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

to be honest i can do pics and stuff, but i dont know if i can do a video. let me see if i can get a go pro or something


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Falco said:


> to be honest i can do pics and stuff, but i dont know if i can do a video. let me see if i can get a go pro or something


That's the spirit, Falco!

Still pictures and words can provide the meat and potatos.

Vids are icing on the cake.


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

Falco, a while back I bought two styles of bb bandsets from Simpleshot. One was black tubular and the other was 1/2" straight cut Theraband Blue. I have shot bbs, 1/4 steel with good zip. They are so easy to draw! I am really pleased with both.


----------



## suttonjp (Oct 23, 2017)

Was happy reading this post and all the replies. I ordered both types of BB bands from SS. Doesn’t sound like I’ll be disappointed in the least.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I've been experimenting with BB's and small tubes lately. They shoot very well and are as accurate as anything I've ever shot. I do have problems with putting them little guys in the pouch though. I get a lot of jumpers who escape my grasp and hide under things on the floor.


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

VAshooter said:


> I've been experimenting with BB's and small tubes lately. They shoot very well and are as accurate as anything I've ever shot. I do have problems with putting them little guys in the pouch though. I get a lot of jumpers who escape my grasp and hide under things on the floor.


They're wayward lil' suckers aren't they? My wife always knows when I'm shooting BBs because they make a distinctive sound when they get sucked up in the vacuum!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Office bands most usually 117B (bought some from the US - can't find locally) Shoot very well.
> 
> Its a nice setup as can shoot indoors without the fear of breaking anything.


That's a fine little shooter you got there Comrade Matt.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

bread said:


> VAshooter said:
> 
> 
> > I've been experimenting with BB's and small tubes lately. They shoot very well and are as accurate as anything I've ever shot. I do have problems with putting them little guys in the pouch though. I get a lot of jumpers who escape my grasp and hide under things on the floor.
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one. Thanks for the honesty.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I bought a jar of 5,000 plastic red BBs from Walmart. They show up really well on the carpet and can be picked up as you find them. Found that the catch box needs a high front lip to keep them in the box. That way very few bounce out. Since I have 5,000 of them, I don't mind shooting them outside without a catch box. So what if I lose them all. Just buy another big jar of them. It is also easy to see where you hit with the bright red ammo.

I've read a lot of posts on here claiming one must match bands to ammo. However, I've found no problem shooting BBs with one inch TBG on occassion. But do keep a few slingshots with tubes and narrower TBG for BBs. Even found TBYellow and TBBlue or TBBlack work very well with easy draw.

Unless you make your own pouches, most pouches come with a centering hole which isn't conducive to shooting BBs. I find that a small patch of duct tape over the outside of the hole on the pouch keeps the BBs from slipping through or getting hung up in the hole.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Duct tape can fix anything.


----------



## Brewmaster (Jul 8, 2021)

I have just started shooting BB's. My current setup is SimpleShot 0.7mm Bands 180 mm long with a 15 mm x 10 mm taper and a 500% elongation with my draw. I am using the Simple Shot BB pouches. Currently they are attached on my Scout Lt

I just ran them over the chrono and am getting 271 fps average with 0.177" BB's that are 5.19 gr. This gives an aluminum can puncturing 0.85 ft-lb of force at 10 yrds no problem. Note: If I draw fast and shoot the velocity goes up 15 - 20 fps (i.e. - 288 - 292)! I guess drawing quickly then shooting quickly helps keep the velocity up. Lesson learned

They draw very easy and so far I have done many hundreds of shots and they haven't broken yet.

On another note I love how fun shooting BB's is. Really makes you pay attention to your shooting skills.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

My preferred BB band is BSB white .50, 12-8mm taper, 450-500% elongation. 260-280fps. If I go faster, I don't see them flying anymore, but it's an easy task to get them well over 300fps. Warrior Ninja pouches.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Brewmaster said:


> I have just started shooting BB's. My current setup is SimpleShot 0.7mm Bands 180 mm long with a 15 mm x 10 mm taper and a 500% elongation with my draw. I am using the Simple Shot BB pouches. Currently they are attached on my Scout Lt
> 
> I just ran them over the chrono and am getting 271 fps average with 0.177" BB's that are 5.19 gr. This gives an aluminum can puncturing 0.85 ft-lb of force at 10 yrds no problem. Note: If I draw fast and shoot the velocity goes up 15 - 20 fps (i.e. - 288 - 292)! I guess drawing quickly then shooting quickly helps keep the velocity up. Lesson learned
> 
> ...


BB’s are great fun! Are you getting any hand slap with those .7’s? I use about the same setup but with .4 Simpleshot or .5 Snipersling yellow. I don’t have a chrony yet so I don’t know the speed but it’s fast enough, I’ll say that much!! Sling-N-Shot recently turned me on to #64 office rubber bands too. Not too shabby, actually. And cheap!


----------



## Brewmaster (Jul 8, 2021)

I don't get any hand slap at all. It is over kill for the BB's for sure, but it does seem to work well though. The reason I used the SS 0.7 mm was because it is the thinnest band material I have. I actually want to get some 0.5ish band material and try making some other combinations to see how they work. 

Any recommended band material in the 0.5 mm range? I would also consider using that band material to make a setup for shooting 1/2" clay too.

Thanks for all the help. It is a fun sport/hobbie and the people on here make it even better!


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

BSB white, Falcon red or white, Snipersling black, just to name a few. These work pretty good for me.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ll definitely vouch for the Snipersling black. Not as smooth of a draw as the Snipersling yellow or bsb white (which is also great latex) but that stuff has some speed to it. Try it all. You’ll figure out what you like.

If you like bb shooting you’d probably really enjoy 1/4” steel as well. You can get a bunch of it too for not a whole lot out of pocket and still use the same taper you’re using and you’d be pretty pleased with the results I think. 5/16 steel too for that matter. If you do get into shooting larger steel, go ahead and just get the largest count package you see. You won’t regret it.

Welcome again to the forum and thanks for asking questions. There are some really world class shooters on here, and I think overall the slingshot community is one of the best that I’ve found out of well. really any community. It’s kind of been a trip.


----------

